# Chat Archaeology......



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

So a bunch of us in chat found a new hobby. Archaeology! Imagine that a bunch of Puffers sitting around smoking cigars and digging around in the dirt.

So far other then the odd fossil this is what we have uncovered.

_XXXX XX3X XXXX XXXX XXXX X7_

If the rest of the gang happens upon some more clues I am sure they will be posted ASAP!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Old Fossil ?? Is this where Kipp inserts Shawn joke ?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Chat sure is a dangerous place. I found this while digging in my backyard:

XXXX XXXX XX3X XXXX XXXX XX


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

This is more ancient than Shawn me thinks...


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it Mayan? It looks Mayan to me.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

XXX5 XX3X XXXX XXXX XXX1 X7

Ruh Ro, It's getting closer....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

there's only one fossilized Chatter I know of, but who am I to spoil all the fun?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

wow, that's interesting...I've never been one for archaeology, but I went messing around in the chat options earlier today and found this!

X4XX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XX


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I found this, but I'm not sure what to make of it. Maybe some others can help me out?

XXXX XXXX XXXX XXX1 XXXX XX


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have absolutely no idea nor any recollection of WTF is going on here but I will throw this contribution into the mix: XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX X7XX XX

I'm sure someone will fill me in at the end?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I to, am very lost here. lol. side note: congrats on 6,000 posts Shawn !!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Keith - was gonna do something for 6000 but it came up so fast I missed it???


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

XXXX XXX6 XXXX XXXX XXXX 5X

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

94x5 xx3x xxx1 x7x1 x7, I never really liked old fossilized crap anyway. 

Congrats on 6000 Shawn.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm so lost. I can't tell if that's like 8 different bombs going out or if it's the same dc #. I guess we'll find out lol


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Goodbye my friend....  XXXX XXXX XXXX 0XXX XXXX XX


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I found one. It took a while to dig up because of the size. Impressive though when you stand back and really look at it. 

XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XX0X XX


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like we're all finding a bit of fossil! Here's all I can uncover...

XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX 7XXX XX


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Got a forklift stuck in the back yard at work today and as we were digging it out I made a discovery...hmmm

_ XXXX 5XXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XX_


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey I found something like that too!

XX0X XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XX

All I know for sure is it's old...


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> I'm so lost. I can't tell if that's like 8 different bombs going out or if it's the same dc #. I guess we'll find out lol


You can never tell with these LOBsters. They're crazy!


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

You low down dirty SOB I'm not a lobster....

There are some squids in there FYI


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

tmmedic20 said:


> You low down dirty SOB I'm not a lobster....
> 
> There are some squids in there FYI


+1!!! Lobster?!?! Shiiiiiiiiiit...


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> You can never tell with these LOBsters. They're crazy!


out of all those people posting 'artifacts'...2 were LOBsters...yet we get the blame? Maybe you should learn to count better, or maybe reading comprehension?  lol

Though, I guess it's ok...infamy is infamy, however it comes :evil:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

tmmedic20 said:


> You low down dirty SOB I'm not a lobster....
> 
> There are some squids in there FYI


Squids and LOBsters working together? The lion laying down with the lamb? The end is upon us! All is lost! Repent or lose your mortal soul! :sorry:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

tmmedic20 said:


> *So a bunch of us in chat found a new hobby*





TommyTree said:


> Squids and LOBsters working together? The lion laying down with the lamb? The end is upon us! All is lost! Repent or lose your mortal soul! :sorry:


chat does not discriminate , you should know that


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Squids and LOBsters working together? The lion laying down with the lamb? The end is upon us! All is lost! Repent or lose your mortal soul! :sorry:


Lol end of days...next thing you know mice will be hugging pin heads


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey look at what I found



On the back was some hieroglyphics...

XXXX XXXX X9XX XXXX XXXX XX


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Crazy chatters! opcorn:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

tmmedic20 said:


> Lol end of days...next thing you know mice will be hugging pin heads


I'll believe that one when I see it.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I saw this in the crop circles when flying over west Kansas last week. Maybe you can decipher it for me.
XXXX XXXX XXX0 XXXX XXXX XX


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

You guys are killing me! This is great!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Thanks Keith - was gonna do something for 6000 but it came up so fast I missed it???


that's what she said


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Staxed said:


> out of all those people posting 'artifacts'...2 were LOBsters...yet we get the blame? Maybe you should learn to count better, or maybe reading comprehension?  lol
> 
> Though, I guess it's ok...infamy is infamy, however it comes :evil:


I'm starting to wonder if we should change our designation from LOBster to Scapegoat?...the next thing you know, we'll be blamed for Watergate and the Kennedy assassination and Hurricane Katrina.

Bob..you didn't have anything to do with that Grassy Knoll thing, didja?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

tmmedic20 said:


> Lol end of days...next thing you know mice will be hugging pin heads


Pinhead Jr.: "DUDE!!!!..that's disgusting!!!"

Herfabomber: "I think he meant that as a metaphor, Junior."

Pinhead Jr.: "I hope so, Pops...just the thought of it makes the nails in my head twist!"


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Another bread crumb on the trail of this mystery: 9XXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XX


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

tmmedic20 said:


> You low down dirty SOB I'm not a lobster....
> 
> There are some squids in there FYI


I am neither lobster nor squid. Neither icky nor red. But still I club.

Its shaping up to be quite the zoo.

I am not one much for digging. But Mr. R found this outside today: XXXX XXXX XXXX XX1X XXXX XX


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm perhaps foolishly just counting on Shawn to fill me in when all the archy-dust settles. Great thread, though! :ss


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

This is weird. XXXX XXXX XXXX X4XX XXXX XX


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that's what she said


PETE!! Stop looking in my BR window!!! It's not good for Jr.!!



ProbateGeek said:


> I'm perhaps foolishly just counting on Shawn to fill me in when all the archy-dust settles. Great thread, though! :ss


Terry, since I'm sure I'll be the last to know I'll tell you after you've already found out?!?


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

So I was digging in my back yard and I found this:

XXXX XXXX 9XXX XXXX XXXX XX


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Now this is some crazy ish.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

I apparently need to pay more attention somewhere along the line....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

All I can say is, it's about time!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> I apparently need to pay more attention somewhere along the line....


yep, no idea what is going on here.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

We are finding shtuff


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm down for a beatdown!

Shortfuse XXXX X0XX XXXX XXXX XXXX XX

No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

looks like everyone is digging up something to put in this thread...


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/306399-chat-archaeology-dug-me-up-bury-me.html

figured I'd link this here...apparently all that digging finally turned up something!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Daniel, I should have referenced this thread in my post. I am still a little shaken by the blast.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Trilobyte said:


> Thanks Daniel, I should have referenced this thread in my post. I am still a little shaken by the blast.


lol, no worries  I'm glad it finally got there, I've been refreshing that DC for days now! lol


----------

